# Where's the Wahoo?



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

How far out do we have to go to start getting into the Wahoo?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

way out there,lol.....The cobalt blue water is where they like to be,it comes closer and farther from shore,so if you can get a good report from someone,then go from there.....probably at least 20 miles south of mainland.....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'd say more than 20. probably now it's more like 40.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have caught Wahoo within sight of shore.
Sailfish also


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I have caught Wahoo within sight of shore.
> Sailfish also


So have I, in crappy dark water too.... 80 feet seems to be the point as to where they start for me...


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You are much more likely to catch them in deeper water around floatsam or a weed line. But 
they are also caught near shore, mostly when there are bait schools scattered around.
Try a pink Stretch 30 And a Purple and black Islander, rigged with a ballyhoo. if you see a weed mat or a weed line make a few passes by.


----------



## NautiCat (Mar 20, 2020)

How long do they stick around? Til it gets below a certain water temp or what?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

They live out there year round.
Colder months they are generally in deeper water.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

What's a wahoo????


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

A Wahoo is more of a "who" than a "What." 

You might be thinking of "Whatoos."


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I think Wade saw one once..........


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

One here and there....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

do you still do any fishing wade?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Slowed down a good bit. The two big ones are from this year. Slowing down....


----------

